# Adjustment Brush Pins



## Glenn NK (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been using the adjustment brush extensively the past few weeks.

After exiting the brush, I was able to modify a brush by clicking "K", then clicking on a pin.

Today, the pins don't reappear, when I use the "K" key.

Where have they gone?

Glenn


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 26, 2012)

Have you hidden them? Press H when the Adjustment Brush is open.


----------



## Glenn NK (Dec 26, 2012)

TNG said:


> Have you hidden them? Press H when the Adjustment Brush is open.



Thank you Jim - you saved my day.

There are just too damn many buttons/keys to mistakenly press.  :disgusted:

Glenn


----------



## pdxrjt (Dec 27, 2012)

I had the same problem the other day.  When I think I have hit a key in error, I check the "List of Shortcuts" in LR help menu.  That often gives me the quickest answer.


----------

